# Policy Lyft Getting Car Cleaned



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Yesterday at 9:30 pm get a call Beirgarden in Jersey City parxs going to Newark, half way there the guy in the back puke's all over the seat not much on the floor the seat. Arriving at location the guy in the front helps cleaning . I sprayed the seats with cleaner this morning the seats still stink. Been told to get the car detailed for the back seats $$$ expensive. How does Lyft handle this. I have not contacted them yet. Lost all of last night and prob. part of today. Really not 2:30 am but 9:30 pm. Plus no tip.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Some time on this forum before hand would have helped you a little, as you may have trouble getting what's owed you out of Lyft. The first thing you do is take photos of the mess, before you clean up a single chunk. Lyft will reimburse you up to $250 (charged to whichever rider was responsible for that Lyft), but I think you *must *have receipts. From what I've read on here, professional cleaning for "bodily fluids" is rather expensive, but should be within the upper limit of Lyft's policy. Again though, they *must* have photos of the actual damage (regardless of puke, intentional damage, and such). Regardless of what's reimbursed, I would have that professional taken care of or you'll be dealing with a hint of vomit odor every time your car sits with the windows up...and so much worse in the summer, I would think. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

There no photo's, I had the back shampoo and rugs got a break at 40,00. And Guess what happened Saturday night, another puker. She went out the front pass. door, Lucky 5 stars Still have to get washed. Two in a row.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow a dozen puke bags is $8.95 with shipping! I saw them on Amazon! Good luck!


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

As mentioned above, the key here is to take pictures of the damage as soon as you can. Before any sort of cleaning.

I have had two instances with Lyft.

The first, a guy spilt beer on my back seat. It was a fairly small spot. After submitting pictures and describing the ride and the passengers name, they gave me $100 first and an additional $50 a week later after they reached out to the pax.

The second was this past Friday when a pax's friend puked all over the inside of the car. They gave me $150 already and said they would add $100 after they reach out to the passenger.

In both instances, they did not ask for my cleaning receipts, but if you did clean it professionally, keep your receipts just in case.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Doodle, I have the receipt for the cleaning didn't take pics. After having the backseat shampooed, mats and rug done, Saturday night another puked this time outside the car 4-5 times thank god nothing inside I stopped the car everytime. You know I wasn't mad, been there done that many years ago. Both times no tip.


----------



## Marcus Clark (Nov 5, 2015)

I had a passenger urinate in my back seat on Halloween. Lyft has all but ignored my claim


----------



## BC1045 (Oct 27, 2015)

Too bad you can't send Lyft the odor.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Marcus Clark said:


> I had a passenger urinate in my back seat on Halloween. Lyft has all but ignored my claim


They have been taking a while to respond to claims as such. Just keep emailing them.


----------

